# Long Lake Report



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Started at 1:30pm, gills and perch are hitting, some dinks, some nicer gills. But they are hitting consistently.


----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice day for you.
Where is long lake?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Portage Lakes, by North. Left at 6pm, of all the gills there were about 20 keepers, 4 perch, and at around 5:30pm the crappies started hitting, but I had to leave. Spoke to a guy who said he had a real nice perch.


----------



## teamredneck55 (Dec 12, 2012)

Where can you park can you park at the bait shop are they open


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

teamredneck55 said:


> Where can you park can you park at the bait shop are they open


The bait store is not open. Thus far there have been no issues with parking there.


----------



## GRAY13 (Dec 4, 2012)

teamredneck55 said:


> Where can you park can you park at the bait shop are they open


I asked the owner yesterday if I could park there to fish and he had no problems with it. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

NW access from the Cove Rd Boat Launch & Parking Lot off Manchester Rd


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Out here now... still looking for the 1st one. Started in 4 foot with weeds, headed out to 12 foot, now back in 7.
I’m gonna have to go hijack guppy’s spot.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Going good now, 5 fow near a drop to 9 fow. Feeding the old heron, he’s ate at least 10 dinks now.
Got 8 on the ice, lost nice bass around 4 lbs, had him skin lipped.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Haha, drove by, is that you in my spot? Hope you get them


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

guppygill said:


> Haha, drove by, is that you in my spot? Hope you get them


I saw you yesterday... I’m about 20 yards away I think. Didn’t want to totally hi-jack it in case you came back
Your right, constant action... only a few decent ones.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ended up with 2 over 9”, kept 22 total. Stayed till 6:00, no Crappie today.
Had a guy walk up to me around 5, he lived on the lake... offered to cook me a steak on his grill and bring it out to the shanty. I politely declined, but that was a first for me lol.
3 times out this year now... that’s triple last year!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Dan: I wanna see a pic of your son, Sam catching a gill thru the ice


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> Dan: I wanna see a pic of your son, Sam catching a gill thru the ice


Me too, tried to get Him out for just a few fish yesterday, but he’s had this lingering cough and cold... in short, Momma bear said no.
Soon enough he’ll be out there with me, he turns 4 in February so I’m hoping for a birthday gill fest for him!
He sat there the whole time while I was cleaning them, pretending his was cutting them up too.


----------

